# Warrented question



## pjritter (Jan 24, 2012)

What does the Warrented mean on those plentiful flasks we dig.


----------



## WonGan (Jan 24, 2012)

I have been told it is another way of saying guaranteed,like to the full measure of contents.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jan 24, 2012)

I've seen quite a few interesting variations of warranted....Honest measure, Guaranteed, Full 1/2 pint, etc....I always woondered how many different slogans there were for them? Anyone else dig any different ones than those I listed?


----------



## epackage (Jan 24, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  JOETHECROW
> 
> I've seen quite a few interesting variations of warranted....Honest measure, Guaranteed, Full 1/2 pint, etc....I always woondered how many different slogans there were for them? Anyone else dig any different ones than those I listed?


 Joe, here's a link I posted yesterday in another thread...Very cool reading...

 http://www.glswrk-auction.com/contest08-7.htm


----------



## Wheelah23 (Jan 24, 2012)

Tom told me he measured the capacities of a bunch of "WARRANTED 1/2 PINT" flasks, and no two had the same capacity. It was just a way of saying to the customer: "Yeah, we 'guarantee' it's 1/2 pint... Right... []"


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jan 24, 2012)

Jim,...great article by Peter Samuelson!  Wasn't he the guy that dug all the Stoddard Canker/Cancer cure bottles?


----------



## epackage (Jan 24, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  JOETHECROW
> 
> Jim,...great article by Peter Samuelson!Â  Wasn't he the guy that dug all the StoddardÂ Canker/Cancer cure bottles?


 I don't know Joe but it's a great read for sure..


----------



## RIBottleguy (Jan 25, 2012)

It's pretty much a way of assuring customers they were getting what they paid for.  I've seen some wine bottles with massive kick-ups which greatly reduces their capacity, and probably didn't settle too well with drinkers.  I wonder how much the capacity of historical flasks vary...


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Jan 27, 2012)

On  December 5, 1901 A.G. Smalley trade marked "Warranted", "Warranted Flask" and "Full Measure". These flasks do not predate this year and most post date 1901.


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 27, 2012)

Hey Mike,

 I think ole A.G. was quite the busy guy:






 "The milk bottles pictured above were made by A. G. Smalley & Company of Boston, Massachusetts.  These bottles were used to hold many products, one of them being milk.  The patent for these bottles was granted to Albert G. Smalley of Boston, Massachusetts on April 5, 1898. These bottles have a unique metal handle held on to the bottle by a metal band around the neck and another around the center of the bottle.  The glass bottle has an indentation in the glass to hold the metal band in the center of the bottle.  These bottles have a tin bail top that is usually embossed A. G. SMALLEY & CO.  FULL MEASURE.  The bottles pictured above are a pint, quart and half gallon.  A. G. Smalley bottles were also made in half pint and gallon sizes.  Most A. G. Smalley bottles will have the patent date embossed on the base although a few will be base embossed "Patent App'd For".  The patent date is also stamped into the metal handle.  Most bottles will have a blank slug plate although a few have been found with embossing in the slug plate.  A few bottles will have a city name embossed on the base.  Some will be embossed BOSTON, MASS. and others will be embossed BOSTON & NEW YORK.  A. G. Smalley & Company started in Boston and at some pointed also opened offices in New York.  

 The milk cap and cap seat was patented in 1889, prior to the patent for these milk bottles.  Most Smalley bottles have a cap seat even though they are usually found with a tin, bail top.  A. G. Smalley and Company advertised their bottles were available with tin tops, pulp caps or a combination, which was a tin top and a pulp cap on the same bottle.  A 1910 invoice from A. G. Smalley & Company listed the price of these milk jars in the quart size with a tin top at 13 dollars for a gross.  This meant the cost of a single bottle was a little over 9 cents.  This seems very inexpensive but in the same year Sears, Roebuck and Company was selling quart milk bottles for $6.80 per gross.

 One problem that was encountered in the manufacture of these bottles was that heat had to be applied to the glass bottle in order to solder the metal bands around the bottle.  This resulted in damage to some bottles.  A patent was granted to Henry Wright of Somerville, Massachusetts for a solution to this problem.  The patent was dated June 6, 1899 and was for a bottle with a handle that was attached by a single wire that was twisted on rather than soldered.  No heat needed to be applied to the bottle.  The wire passed around the middle of the bottle, up through the sides of the handle and then wrapped around the bottle neck where it was twisted together.  This wire also formed part of the mechanism for the bail top.  Click here for a comparison of an A. G. Smalley quart bottle (left) and a Henry Wright quart bottle (right).  Wright sold his bottles thru his company, Henry E. Wright & Sons of Boston, Massachusetts.  In 1908 the price was $10.50 per gross for pints and $12.50 per gross for quarts.  The Wright bottles are not found near as often as the Smalley bottles.  From the bottle users point of view the Smalley bottle would have appeared much more substantial with the metal band instead of one thin wire to hold the handle on.

 A. G. Smalley and Company also advertised a Duffy Handle milk jar.  This milk bottle also had a tin handle but it was smaller and only attached at the bottle neck (picture).  They advertised it as costing only a little more than milk bottles with no handle.  The Duffy handled milk bottle was priced a few cents less than the Smalley bottle with the larger handle.  They also usually came with a tin bail closure.  The name Duffy handle came from the name of the inventor.  Thomas Duffy of Boston, Massachusetts was granted a patent for this bottle attachment on July 17, 1900.  He assigned his patent to Florence Smalley who was Albert's daughter, born in 1876.  A 1901 order form for the A. G. Smalley & Company actually showed two styles of bottles with these handles.  One they called the Duffy Handle and it was similar to the patent drawing.   The second had a slightly larger hand hold and they called it the Florence Handle.  Both jars listed the same patent date.

 A. G. Smalley also sold milk bottles without handles, for both tin tops or pulp caps, as well as screw top cream jars.  The milk bottles could be ordered with custom name plates.  Regular plain milk jars were priced at $7.50 per gross for pulp caps and $8.50 per gross for tin tops.  Compared to the handled jars at $13.00 per gross the plain Smalley milk bottles were much more economical." From.










 "Smalley Sun Colored Amethyst Canning Jar Lid - Red Book 2654 &2655 & 2656; 2-7/8 inches in diameter; Sun colored amethyst; Embossed "A. G. SMALLEY & CO.  BOSTON AND NEW YORK"; Extremely near mint. (X)" From.


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Jan 28, 2012)

I ran into Smalley's claim of trade marks in the California State Archives yesterday morning. I was doing research on post-1900 wholesale Liquor dealers and wrote down A.G.s info because it was the first time I had known about it. We find the flasks locally, so he must have held a U.S. claim and decided to reinforce it out here.


----------

